# UMA primer



## hanco (Apr 30, 2007)

I have read on the forum that UMA primer is a good primer for aluminum siding. I am having trouble finding it and was wondering if anyone knows who carries it or another good primmer to use. I am using Duration from sw as my top coat.
Thanks


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

SW has it. BM has it.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Try the Insl-X bonding primer

I haven't used enough to tell you from experience it's the same quality, but so far it seems so
It comes in oil and latex, so get the correct one

BM paint company now owns Insl-x, so there's a good chance if your local independant BM dealer doesn't carry UMA, they might have the Insl-X


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

e-mail me, I can tell you where you can get it at a store near you. Any independent and most company stores can get it from a distributor pretty quick. Ask the store manager if he buys from Lancaster.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Im pretty sure SW has it. If they don't, talk to the manager and he can get it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If they do not have it in stock, XIM has some pretty high minimum order sizes, so they might not be able to get in for you until they have to place another order.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

Dean, minimum for store direct shipments is 1 case (4 gal). Store can also buy from distributor to save on freight.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For small orders, I thought the price was quite high for the suppliers. I needed some Bleed Control 100 and ordered it from the XIM website, since my supplier said it was too expensive to place small orders.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

Dean, your suppliers can get it from a distributor at a good price in small quantities. Freight Cost is the real issue. Buying from a distributor allows the retailer to group products and reduce or eliminate the freight cost. Minimum for no freight charge from XIM is 60 gallons of combined product. Even the majors are now buying their smaller and fill-in orders from outside distribution for that reason.


----------

